# Mohegan Indian



## NikonLady52 (Jan 7, 2008)

This is a sculpture of a Mohegan Indian Woman.. I really like the lifelike qualities she has. She was in a glass case, so I used a polarizer to eliminate the glare:


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 7, 2008)

wax museum?

good call on the polarizer!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 8, 2008)

At first glance you'd probably not notice this isn't a real person. Nice conversion too. Again, good shout on the polariser, though there is some evidence of a reflection off the glass towards the lower left - nothing too serious though.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 8, 2008)

Actually, that reflection might be you...


----------



## NikonLady52 (Jan 8, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Actually, that reflection might be you...



Maybe, maybe not...I'm not telling.!!  O /J ..actually I think it was my sister who was trying to capture it as well.


----------

